# Moving back to uk



## HBC123 (Aug 17, 2010)

*Desperately want to move back to the uk*

Hi there

This is all very new to me.

I am writing on behalf of my Mum who desperately wants to move back to the UK to be with her family but is having severe difficulty in selling her 2 bedroom beautiful bungalow. Does anyone have any ideas please?

Many thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

HBC123 said:


> Hi there
> 
> This is all very new to me.
> 
> ...


Hi,

There are several issues which make selling property difficult at the moment.
Does she have title deeds? If not, she will need a cash buyer or someone with a very good deposit providing the developer is willing to sign a transfer, which not all developers will do these days as it means they are effectively guaranteeing the mortgage.

Which area of Cyprus is she is?


----------



## HBC123 (Aug 17, 2010)

She is in Peyia. Has had her house on the market for a little while but no interest as yet. She unfortunately does not have the title deeds which as you say makes things a little difficult.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Peyia is a popular area and bungalows are in demand as many older expats are thinking ahead to when they find stairs difficult.
Has she got it with quiet a few agencies? The more people she has it with the better chance she will have of a sale but I know that some agencies insist on sole agency agreements which unfortunately limits the number of possible buyers who will see it.


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Idea ! if she wants to leave urgently why doesn t she rent it out - at least then she would have an income from it until it sells ?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

philly said:


> Idea ! if she wants to leave urgently why doesn t she rent it out - at least then she would have an income from it until it sells ?


Maybe she needs to sell in order to buy something in the UK?


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

yep maybe so ..............


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Along with title deeds, buyers are looking for bargain properties. If it is overpriced then she doesn't have a chance. I would speak to several agents as Veronica says and get their opinion on a selling price that would generate interest and hopefully it will be soemthing she will be able to do. She will need to be at a bit lower price than other comparable properties in order to beat her competition. Buyers are really taking their time and shopping around so they know what is out there. If her price is already competitive than maybe a bit of home staging might help.


----------



## HBC123 (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks. Her house is on the market already but nt having much luck.

Unfortunately she needs the money from the house in order to move home and set up back in the UK.


----------



## HBC123 (Aug 17, 2010)

House has been on the market only for about 6 months. She needs to keep the price fairly high in order to buy something back in the UK.

Unfortunately though as you rightly say it is not going to sell easily. It is just a waiting game at the monent but she is looking to sell quickly so may need to drop the price dramatically.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

HBC123 said:


> Thanks. Her house is on the market already but nt having much luck.
> 
> Unfortunately she needs the money from the house in order to move home and set up back in the UK.


Unforunately there are many people in your mums position and as Cleo said if she needs to sell quickly then her house needs to be priced below market value. However that could mean that she then would not have enough to buy again in the UK


----------



## HBC123 (Aug 17, 2010)

This is the thing unfortunately!! Desperate to come home but cant!!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

HBC123 said:


> This is the thing unfortunately!! Desperate to come home but cant!!


Has she got is advertised with many agents?
She needs to spread her options as widely as possible to get the best chance of a sale. 
Also she should look for internet sites where you can put properties on for free. There are loads of them if you look.


----------



## HBC123 (Aug 17, 2010)

On with only one agent at the moment so we will look into changing that.

I will start searching for free sites. I did not realise that you could do that.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

HBC123 said:


> On with only one agent at the moment so we will look into changing that.
> 
> I will start searching for free sites. I did not realise that you could do that.


Some free sites you could try.

free property advertising for sale or for rent, private property sales or rental
Yasmos My Real Estate - Beta
My Property Hunter - Online Property Advertising
Homes On Sale - Browse property in buy and sell property online

These are just a start. Loads more out there.

Just one thing though, has she signed a sole agency agreement?


----------

